# Audiotrak Dr.Dac 2 USB Audio Card - how to make it work?



## kuchumovn (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello.
I've just switched to FreeBSD 7.3 from Ubuntu.
On Ubuntu my Hi-Fi USB Audio Card used to work, but now it doesn't..

I've set snd_uaudio_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf, 
and snddetect_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf, 
then rebooted, 
and now cat /dev/sndstat says the following:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <USB Audio> at ? kld snd_uaudio [GIANT] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels default)
        mode 1:(input) 1ch, 16/16bit, pcm, 16000Hz
pcm1: <USB Audio> at ? kld snd_uaudio [GIANT] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
pcm2: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
pcm3: <USB Audio> at ? kld snd_uaudio [GIANT] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
        mode 1:(output) 2ch, 16/16bit, pcm, 8000,16000,32000,44100,48000,96000Hz
        mode 2:(output) 2ch, 24/24bit, pcm, 44100,48000,96000Hz
```

Can you suggest me anything to make it work?


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 27, 2010)

Is this [red]snddetect_enable="yes"[/red] some ubuntuism?  I can't find any references to it in rc.conf(5) or /etc/defaults/rc.conf.

In any case, it looks like your USB thingy it partially supported by snd_hda(4), would it be possible for you to test 8.0-RELEASE?  Quite a lot has changed in the areas of both sound cards and USB from 7.x to 8.x.


----------



## kuchumovn (Mar 28, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Is this [red]snddetect_enable="yes"[/red] some ubuntuism?  I can't find any references to it in rc.conf(5) or /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
> 
> In any case, it looks like your USB thingy it partially supported by snd_hda(4), would it be possible for you to test 8.0-RELEASE?  Quite a lot has changed in the areas of both sound cards and USB from 7.x to 8.x.



Okay, I'll go do it then.


----------

